# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë ju tërheq tek një mashkull/femër në takimin e parë?

## *Lorisa*

Tregoni  cfare ju terheq tek mashkulli/femra ne takimin e pare?

Cilat jane ato tipare qe ju i vereni dhe ju terheqin qe ne fillim te takimit, p.sh. syte, vetullat,  duart, menyra se si flet, inteligjenca e tij, aftesite e komunikimit, humori etj etj etj.

----------


## Arben-30

*Varet me cfar "syri" e shikon .Ku e takon ....*


Nese e takon ne PUB normal qe syte shkojne ..dihet se ku 

Nese e takon ne nje park me lule "do vleresosh ato cilesi apo tipare qe permende ti "


Mua personalisht "Syte" me terheqin shumee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

> Tregoni  cfare ju terheq tek mashkulli/femra ne takimin e pare?
> 
> Cilat jane ato tipare qe ju i vereni dhe ju terheqin qe ne fillim te takimit, p.sh. syte, vetullat,  duart, menyra se si flet, inteligjenca e tij, aftesite e komunikimit, humori etj etj etj.


Syte , buzeqeshja , inteligjenca , bukuria dhe sensi i humorit ... mos kerkova dicka si shume ?!  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Nuk e dime akoma se çfare na terheq deri sa te dalim ne takim. Mund te na terheqin tipare per te cilat nuk kishim menduar ndonjehere, ose ato tipare te cilat mendonim se do na terhiqnin ne fakt nuk i veme re. Kjo varet nga personi qe kemi perballe.
Po une do veçoja nje tipar qe me siguri do me terhiqte, thjeshtesia.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Nuk e dime akoma se çfare na terheq deri sa te dalim ne takim. Mund te na terheqin tipare per te cilat nuk kishim menduar ndonjehere, ose ato tipare te cilat mendonim se do na terhiqnin ne fakt nuk i veme re. Kjo varet nga personi qe kemi perballe.
> Po une do veçoja nje tipar qe me siguri do me terhiqte, thjeshtesia.


 :buzeqeshje: 
Ashtu vertet Xfiles, sa me  thjesht aq me mir do tia kalosh, se kur mundohesh te sillesh e te thuesh fjale qe sjane te tuat zbulohesh menjer dhe duke dashur te tregohesh sa me e/i mire del me keq, prandaj me mire ashtu sic je ashtu  tregohu edhe ne takim.

----------


## Gimi3

> Eh, Beni e ke thene shume bukur, ka vertet shume dallim vendi se ku e takon, seshte njejt ne PUB dhe ne nje vend te qete p.sh. por Syte kudo qe te jesh te len pershtypje mendoj une.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo cfare shume, shume pak ke kerkuar ti,  po ku shkon bukuria me inteligjencen? veshtir kombinohen o Gimi


Pershendetje **Lorisa** ,

Nje femer pergjat kohes qe eshte inteligjente eshte edhe e bukur , sepse kur flet, eshte e matur edhe nuk e nenvlereson vetveten ( nuk i jep hapesire te tjereve ta gjykojne ate vetem ne baze te pamjes por edhe ne baze te karakterit te saj te mire ) , kur vishet din te vishet sepse e perdore imagjinaten edhe ne te njejten kohe e  ka shijen e mire , keto gjera e bejne nje femer te jete ne te njejten kohe edhe inteligjente edhe e bukur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Pershendetje **Lorisa** ,
> 
> Nje femer pergjat kohes qe eshte inteligjente eshte edhe e bukur , sepse kur flet, eshte e matur edhe nuk e nenvlereson vetveten ( nuk i jep hapesire te tjereve ta gjykojne ate vetem ne baze te pamjes por edhe ne baze te karakterit te saj te mire ) , kur vishet din te vishet sepse e perdore imagjinaten edhe ne te njejten kohe e  ka shijen e mire , keto gjera e bejne nje femer te jete ne te njejten kohe edhe inteligjente edhe e bukur.


Tash nqs. flet ti per bukurine shpirterore eshte gje tjeter, se ralle here femrat por edhe meshkujt qe shquhen si shume  te bukur ne paraqitje jane dhe inteligjent si puna ime per shembull  :me kurore:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*...Varet,nuk eshte se jam shume i fiksuar me ndonje pjese te trupit.
Sigurisht qe dhe aparenca ka shume rendesi,mund te them qe ka pas femra qe & nga menyra e llogjikes apo e te shprehurit gjat nje bisede,me ka ber per vete.*

----------


## dibrani2006

Tek nje femer çka me terhjek?.

Do te thosha thjeshtesia e nje femre, vetevetja e saj "pa maske" dhe gjithçka pastaj vjen me kohen.

Se me pas "maske" eshte veshtire me u kuptua lehte dy persona kjo vlen dhe per meshkujt.

Mendoj qe keto jane shtyllat kryesore tek nje femer dhe nje mashkull.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Tiparet qe me shum me terhekin ke nje femer?

Nese flasim per nje takim te par ather eshte veshtir ta kupton sa eshte intelegjente se mund edhe te gabohemi ne vlersim. Por ne takimin e par une do kisha kerku tek ajo thjeshtesi, pjekuri dhe gjat bisedes sa eshte e pershtatshme per mua sa pika kemi te perbashketa.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Ciltersia...po sqe e tille sme terheq!

----------


## J@mes

Eshte e padiskutueshme qe fillimisht njerezit terhiqen nga pamja e jashtme. 
Me pas krijohen pershtypjet e para nepermjet bashkebisedimit, e keshtu me rradhe.

----------


## Apollyon

> Tregoni  cfare ju terheq tek mashkulli/femra ne takimin e pare?
> 
> Cilat jane ato tipare qe ju i vereni dhe ju terheqin qe ne fillim te takimit, p.sh. syte, vetullat,  duart, menyra se si flet, inteligjenca e tij, aftesite e komunikimit, humori etj etj etj.


Pak a shum te gjitha kto qe ke permendur. Smund te nisem te dal me dike vetem nga fakti qe ka syte e bukur.. ndoshta nese ka nje prapanice te lezecme, kjo ma ndryshon mendjen!

----------


## Blue_sky

Perderisa e takoj do thote qe me pelqen fizikisht dhe nga inteligjenca. Pastaj, ajo qe do me terhiqte do ishte nese do kujdesej per mua: nese do me hapte deren, nese do me kerkonte mendimin ne cdo rast, nese do me afronte, nese do ishte i qeshur dhe spontan etj.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Me terheq thjeshtesia e mendimeve, qe do me vinte ne rehati pa pasur frike te flas edhe une thjeshte; sikurse sensi i humorizmit; njerezit qe dine te bejne shaka (pa e tepruar) jane njerez qe nuk te merziten kurre e madje te hyjne ne zemer pa e kuptuar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

Mua ne takimin e pare me len pershtypje menyra se si flet dhe si sheh, se ashtu verehet leht a i ka te verteta ato qe i thote apo i ka sajuar pak a shume dhe me pas gjera te tjera qe ndoshta do ti them here tjeter.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Arben-30

> Epo ne takime te tilla do ta evitosh pak te dehuren, do pish sa pa hic, pastaj une e kam leht se nuk konsumoj pije alkoolike Beni



*Mir e ke por mendoj se gjerat e bukura apo ato qe te terheqin vertet ,ndodhin rastesisht .U pa puna Lorisa tani e tutje vetem caj dhe uje pa gaz lol.*

----------


## Zëu_s

> Çfarë ju tërheq tek një femër në takimin e parë ?


Ne takimin e pare:

1. Sytë

2. Kukat

3. Buzët

e pastaj te gjitha me rend, e me vone nese del ne shesh qe eshte e padisciplinuar, e paedukuar, e pakulturuar dhe jointeligjente, atehere nuk me terheqin as syte, as kukat e as buzet ma ... thjesht nuk m pelqen ma asgje te ajo femer.

----------


## Dar_di

Pershendetje te gjithëve dhe ju pergezoj per temen e hapur...

Nese me lejohet edhee une te inkuadrohem ne kete temë mjaft kurioze dhe atraktive...!!! Do të doja te shpreh edhe une mendimin tim.

Ne takimin e parë, gjithsecilin e tëheq diçka e veçant ose diçka që ka si deshirë ta shoh tek femra ose mashkulli, që në fillim.

Mua me terheq se pari komunikimi i tij/saj. Pse? Nese ka kulturë komunikimi, sipas meje, mendoj qe mund ta njohim edhe me shume ne edukatën dhe diturite qe posedon. Normalisht, pas vijne edhe aspekte te tjera, si sytë, fizionomia, konstrukti etj. Por, per mua fillimisht me terheq menyra se si flet, si diskuton, si shpreh fjalet, si transmeton respket dhe konsideratë ndaj meje. Kjo me duket si nismetare qe ben hapin e parë. Tjerat vijne pas.

Mire, nese ka ndokush mund edhe te me plotesoj ose edhe mund te mendoj me ndryshe. Jemi te hapur rreth kesaj...

Gjitha te mirat per ju, suksese!

Respekte per te gjithë, Dar_di.

----------


## Scion

Per te qene real,
Efekti i pare zakonisht eshte ai vendimtari ...
Personalisht me pelqen te verej raportin sy-vetull  :ngerdheshje: , me nje fjale a eshte Sy-meshqerre apo Sy-dhi!

Pastaj menyren se si bashkebisedon! Ky eshte faktor per te shkeputur nje buzeqeshje origjinale dhe per te gjykuar a ka vizituar Dentistin a JO.

Mos gje jam i hidhur pakes?

----------

